# Organize your Closet: It's FUN!



## Californian (Sep 13, 2004)

*Here is a great article about fun ways to keep your closet neat and your clothing tidy. Get inspired by the aesthetics and ease!*

&lt;TABLE height=3172 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=652 border=0 usegridx usegridy cool gridx="8" gridy="8" showgridx showgridy&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR height=96&gt;&lt;TD width=109 colSpan=3 height=96&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=bodycentered vAlign=top width=432 height=96 content csheight="48" xpos="109"&gt;

*Having trouble finding what to wear each day? Check out these fun ways to unclutter even the most chaotic closet. **Source*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=110 height=96&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=1 height=96&gt;&lt;SPACER width="1" type="block" height="96"&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR height=3035&gt;&lt;TD width=9 height=3035&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left width=642 colSpan=4 height=3035 xpos="9"&gt;&lt;TABLE id=Table_01 height=3035 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=4 width=600 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=pink vAlign=top align=left width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;*Hanging Clothes* _Always_ hang skirts, pants, jackets and delicate tops

First, separate your wardrobe into seasons (spring and fall)

Then, divide each season into groups of skirts, pants, jackets, etc.

Finally, arrange each group by color

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;




&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top align=left width=150 height=97&gt;



*Unbreakable Hangers* garment-friendly shapes, strap slots for skirt loops &amp; camisoles and hooks for tiering multiple hangers make these a favorite. $.99 to $1.99 each at *containerstore.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=left width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR align=left&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=bottom align=right width=150&gt;*Padded Hangers



*

garment-friendly pastel damask hangers. $9.99 for 4 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



*Wooden Suit Hangers* deluxe hangers with a space-saving flat body design and contoured shape for jackets.$14.99 for 12 at *linensnthings.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



*Shoulder Shapers*these snap onto most plastic hangers to protect shoulders of favorite garments. $1.99 for 2 pairs at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=center align=right width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;*Cotton Garment Bags*





breathable bags are the best choice for storing clothes. $21.99 to $26.99 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=center align=right width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;*Canvas Dress Bag* http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

has canvas on one side and clear plastic on the other. $15.99 or 4 for $60 at 

*organize-everything.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_16.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=center align=middle width=630 colSpan=4&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=left width=310 bgColor=white colSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_18.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=pink vAlign=top align=left width=310 colSpan=2&gt;*Folded Clothes* _Always_ fold knits and sweaters to prevent them from becoming misshapen if hung

Stack into neat piles according to season

Next, organize according to fabric (wool, cashmere, etc.), then arrange by color

Put heaviest knits at the bottom of stack

Put tissue paper in between delicate layers

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top align=left width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_up.gif *Slide N'Stax*clear angled panels hold stacks straight. Includes set of 3 dividers that grip on top but not on the bottom to easily remove garment from the middle of the stack. $13.99

*organize-everything.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_22.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_23.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif'&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Juxta Drawers*modular system can be configured in endless possibilities. $12.99 to $29.99 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top align=middle width=630 colSpan=4&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=pink vAlign=top align=left width=310 colSpan=2&gt;*Footwear* Store shoes in clear boxes or tape Polaroids of each pair on the front of the original shoe box for easy identification

Shoes you wear most often should be easily accessible, while special occasion shoes can be stored out of the way

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;*Alexandria Shoe*

Cabinet http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

two "drawers" pull down to reveal 3 shoe shelves. $144.99 (sale) at *target.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_28.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_29.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Plastic Shoe Box*clear plastic boxes stack for easy storing. $1.39 each or $24.99 for 20 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_31.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Plastic Boot Box*clear plastic boxes sized to fit boots that stack for easy storing. $6.99 each or $41.94 for 6 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width=630 colSpan=4&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=pink vAlign=center align=left width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;*Accessories* It's important to organize accessories to prevent them from getting lost in the chaos of your closet

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_34.jpghttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_40.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top width=150&gt;
http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Folding Mesh Cubes* multiple sizes to store clothes, handbags and more. $2.99 to $9.99 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=3&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_36.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;

*Handbag Hanger* http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

has 7 hanging loops that each hold 2 to 4 handbags. $25 at *shopstylecouncil.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_39.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top align=left width=150 rowSpan=2&gt;
http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Add-A-Pocket*

mesh organizers come in two sizes and hook together as desired. $12.99 to $16.99 for sets of 2 at *containerstore.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_43.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Cedar Tie Rack*

holds 24 ties, scarves or necklaces. $18.99 at

*organize-everything.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;

*Canvas Jewelry*

Organizer http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

80 pockets on this dual-sided organizer that hangs in your closet to save space. $16.99 (sale) at 

*organize-everything.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_45.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;*Diamond Drawer Organizer* http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

32 compartments for socks, bras and more. $8.99 at *organize-everything.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_47.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy align=middle width=630 colSpan=4&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=pink width=150&gt;*Additional Storage* Be sure to clean clothes before storing so stains and odors don't set in

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=310 colSpan=2 rowSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_50.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=bottom align=left width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_down.gif *Underbed Chest*heavy duty canvas storage that slides under your bed. $11.99 (sale) at 

*organize-everything.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy vAlign=top align=right width=150&gt;*Storage Armoire* http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif

features 4 shelves and clothing bar. $69.99 at *organize-everything.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=310 colSpan=2&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_53.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;

*Canvas Boxes http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gif*

sturdy canvas boxes create breathable storage. Label holders make organizing easy. Available in 3 sizes. $11.99 to $15.99 at *containerstore.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_55.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width=630 colSpan=4&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gifhttp://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/divider.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=pink width=150&gt;*Keep It Fresh* A sweet-smelling closet will make you smile every time you open it

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;*Cedar Hearts *http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_right.gifnaturally protects clothes from moths and refreshes with aromatic cedar. $5.99 for set of 2 at

*organize-everything.com*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_58.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_60.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/recipes/SPRING2004/closets/closets.data_/images/closets_61.jpg&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=copy width=150&gt;http://www.stylebakery.com/images/arrow_left.gif *Fragrant Drawer Liners* use them to add fragrance to closet shelves and drawers. $9.99 for set of 4 at *containerstore.com*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 13, 2004)

Cali, have you been peaking in my closet??? How the heck did you know its that time- seriously!!! LOL

I have these and they are great. I actually got them at Ikea.









I really like this- I have quite a few handbags and havent found a way to keep them neat!!






Thanks Cali, you mindreader you!!


----------



## Californian (Sep 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Cali, have you been peaking in my closet??? How the heck did you know its that time- seriously!!! LOL 
I have these and they are great. I actually got them at Ikea.









I really like this- I have quite a few handbags and havent found a way to keep them neat!!






Thanks Cali, you mindreader you!! 



Thanks for thanking me! It helps me avoid MuT burnout syndrome! LOL. I figure anyone who lives in NY is a bit challenged for space! I love the purse rack too. We only have two bedrooms with small closets and my chest of drawers is in one of them! I've had to give away so many clothes to fit my stuff in the closet. I also like the folded sweater separater, but need one that's longer vertically.Anyway, glad you liked the article. Check out the site source. I'ts a really fun site!

xo Cali


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 13, 2004)

No- thank you for thanking me thank you!!! LOL I'm just being silly. Yes I saw the source and am familiar with it.

I have a walk in closet that I share with my SO - but its not really sharing cause I have officially Hogged it up! God bless his patience! You see I have a problem and its quite serious- I cant throw/give away my clothes.

Here are my two main reasons:

I swear the will come back "IN"

and

I swear I will be a size 5 again! 



I know both far-fetched but a girl can dream cant she??





Originally Posted by *Californian* Thanks for thanking me! It helps me avoid MuT burnout syndrome! LOL. I figure anyone who lives in NY is a bit challenged for space! I love the purse rack too. We only have two bedrooms with small closets and my chest of drawers is in one of them! I've had to give away so many clothes to fit my stuff in the closet. I also like the folded sweater separater, but need one that's longer vertically.Anyway, glad you liked the article. Check out the site source. I'ts a really fun site!

xo Cali


----------



## Californian (Sep 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* No- thank you for thanking me thank you!!! LOL I'm just being silly. Yes I saw the source and am familiar with it.
I have a walk in closet that I share with my SO - but its not really sharing cause I have officially Hogged it up! God bless his patience! You see I have a problem and its quite serious- I cant throw/give away my clothes.

Here are my two main reasons:

I swear the will come back "IN"

and

I swear I will be a size 5 again! 



I know both far-fetched but a girl can dream cant she??





My husband has more clothes than I do! I married a selfish boy. I'm working on it though. LOL.


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, naturally now I dont feel so bad!! From a 14 to a 4- you are amazing!! How did you do it?? thats wonderful. I've been trying really hard to lose a little more weight and actually lost a couple of pounds. I usually feel it in my tummy. I think about 10 more pounds and I'm be ok. I wont go down a size though bc my butt doesnt shrink!!!

Originally Posted by *naturally* ROFLMAO ...Shoe ..I'm not really laughing at you ..I'm laughing WITH you! I have clothes ..hmmm ...from 20 years ago. Not all of them ..whew! But I did save a few pieces that I JUST COULDN'T PART WITH. And trust me ...sizes then ..are NOT the same sizes they are now! I'm glad I did save them too ..because this time last year I was a 14 ..and I've gotten down to a 4 again. Well ..not the 4's I was wearing 20 years ago ...they could be compared to todays 0's ..or negatives ..if they had them! LOL So I hear ya on the NOT wanting to toss something! And look ..things ALWAYS come back in style ..Honey ..some of the stuff I see now ..I wore ..long ago! hmmm guess I should of held onto more things! We have 2 walk in closets ...fortunately I haven't taken over DH's (yet) ...I'm eyeballin' it though. I think our closets are 5 X 8 ..dh's might be a foot smaller ..5 x 7 (he doesn't have as much...LOL). I even have a chest of drawers in there ..and a few other pieces of organizers ..I know I've wanted to do the real thing ...one of these days ...I even had it printed out as to what I needed. Can't remember which site it was ..but you could design your closet.


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 14, 2004)

Never heard of Tapp but sounds interesting, thanks for the info, I'm going to look into it.

Originally Posted by *naturally* I started last October (mid) ..went on the South Beach diet ...don't look at it as a diet though ..more as a way of eating ..eating healthy. Cutting all the refined crap out. That got me to size 8's ..but was still hovering (from 160's to 147) and needed something to break the plateau. I found T-tapp ..think Gr8fsch does it too ...anyhow ...started T-tapp the end of Jan. and within 3 wks I was down to a size 4! I've gotten into some of those clothes I saved and that was like a shopping spree! If you really want to lose, tone ..get in shape ..you should check out www.t-tapp.com Read Teresa's bio ...she's got a fabulous shape considering she's my age ..I just need to tone the tummy more ..working on that though ..in time! She's helped MANY well known models get in shape!


----------



## allisong (Sep 14, 2004)

Very cool post Cali..You're just a overflowing spring of valuable info


----------



## Californian (Sep 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Very cool post Cali..You're just a overflowing spring of valuable info



*I LOVE ALLISONG! Hah! 

 *


----------

